# Phone companies in KL



## oliversdownunder

Hi all, have finally moved to KL, would like some help please, am trying to find out about mobile phone plans that also have wireless broadband included, could anyone let me know about the plans and companies available in KL, I've been told Maxis and Celcom, Maxis seems quite expensive. Also what companies do you use for home phone and broadband? Any help would be much appreciated =)


----------



## anthonia

Are you using BB or iPhone? If BB, you can try Celcom BB plan.

If iPhone, you may check out DiGi Smart Plan, which give you unlimited 3G usage for RM68 only. They will rebate RM20 if total bill over RM100. Besides, you can teether Internet to iPad, laptop with your iPhone. It saves up your budget to subscribe another broadband service for home usage, killing two birds with one stone. But do check on DiGi coverage at your place, their strength is at market center only.


----------



## thewitt

Digi has a very good iPhone plan. 

-t


----------



## blondeyes

oliversdownunder said:


> Hi all, have finally moved to KL, would like some help please, am trying to find out about mobile phone plans that also have wireless broadband included, could anyone let me know about the plans and companies available in KL, I've been told Maxis and Celcom, Maxis seems quite expensive. Also what companies do you use for home phone and broadband? Any help would be much appreciated =)


Go for Celcom, it has excellent connectivity whole Malaysia. Digi is the cheapest telco but has poor connectivity. Maxis quite expensive. For home phone and broadband I'd suggest you to use Unifi under TM (Telekom Malaysia). The speed is excellent! 

To have more information about Malaysia telco, you can browse Digi, Maxis or Celcom website. If you're traveling overseas, just use local sim with Flexiroam service to avoid expensive roaming charge.


----------



## thewitt

Celcom in Penang is horrible...


----------



## takuya

The 3 major mobile phone telco are as stated above, Digi, Maxis and Celcom. The most popular provider used among my friends is Digi; because of the low rates provided. However, there is going to be 6% tax charges added onto prepaid cards in a few days time. I'm not sure how is this affecting their competitiveness.

I'm using Maxis postpaid myself, and so far it has been great despite the higher charges. The coverage is great here in Sarawak, and I have not encountered any real issues so far.

In the case of broadband, it is usually TMnet (monopoly). You might find some other providers though depending on where you stay. For instance, some ISP only caters to certain apartment. It's unfortunate but, I think it's better to stick to TMnet. You can also check out their latest service, Unifi.


----------



## GROVET

Hi its me again he he he , myself and family have all had our phones unlocked and are using DIGI which all our expat freinds are using too, its a great service and cheap calls good luck .

Tracy x


----------



## jumpjump

Yeap, Digi, Maxis, and Celcom are the top 3 providers.
Celcom is known for their wide coverage (good if you travel a lot or stay in a rural town).
Maxis wireless broadband is horrendous, very slow and bad signal strength, but not sure about their mobile broadband.
Home phone - Telekom Malaysia, and the largest broadband service provider is Streamyx.


----------

